# Black Friday Deals Table Saws???



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone ever seen table saws go on sale during Black Friday in the past. I've been searching online, but haven't really seen table saws. Seems like its a combo drill set all the time. I'm looking for a decent table saw, been looking at the dewalt dwe7480 and its reg price is 379. Hoping to see that go on sale.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I think your thought process is sound; you've picked a good saw and are now just looking for a good price. Buddy of mine works at a box store and they bring in all kinds of things they don't normally sell just for black Friday and he preaches that a $30 miter saw is still a $30 miter saw and you don't want it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What do you plan on using it for?
Homeowner or Pro?
Need to be portable or do you have a big enough shop to really use a bigger saw?


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

It would be for home use. So I would need to store it when not in use. I was just wondering if anyone ever seen table saws on sale.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

In CT, both the DeWalt and Bosch at Home Depot are around $549 - $579 with the wheeled gravity stand. At HD in particular, the DeWalt is $379 alone right now, but if you're getting other DeWalt tools, they'll give you $25 towards a $100+ additional purchase, so that can be a factor.

I've got a Bosch 4100-09 I'm happy with. Though I ended up getting it on Amazon as HD just didn't have it in stock and for the same price, (with free shipping), I figured I'd happily have it just dropped at my door.

It LOOKS like the big boxes already have their sale pricing in. And you're probably looking at about $350 - $400 for either saw, plus maybe another $150 if you want the rolling stand.

The Real Additional Costs: Some space in the garage and an eye roll from the wife at another piece of gear. The Benefit: No more going to friends' houses to rip boards.


----------



## myselfer (Nov 24, 2016)

My local HD here in the NW Chicago burbs had a Delta 36-6022 table saw on black Friday for $229. I bought it because I currently do not own a table saw. 

A week ago, they were selling off their DeWalt DW745 table saw for $299 down from $389, I believe. Did not come with a stand, but I do believe it is a respected compact table saw.

We'll see how the Delta is. Seems to be decent enough based on reviews. Not pro level, but gets you by.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I think 299 is their everyday low price for the 745 model. Hd had a rigid on sale I might kick myself for not getting.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Just saw the DeWalt 745 for $299 at our CT HD. Bosch GTS1031 for $349. Neither had stand. Now there's also a Delta 36-6022 for $199! And it's even got a stand. That's an amazing price even if it's not the best unit in the world. Of course, if it's lousy, then the deal doesn't matter. Table saws are all about the fence and a motor to get a nice square cut.

Still, at $199 with a stand, it might even be worth taking the risk if you kind of want one, but don't feel you need the highest end. For the amount of DIY furniture I've been making, I feel the $550 - $600 plus maybe $200 extra in accessories for my Bosch 4100-09 three years ago was well worth it. But if I was just doing rough ripping and the occasionally nicer piece? I think this would be worth checking out. Still, the DeWalt for an extra $100 would also be a draw.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I think I'm going to buy the dwe 7480 it is 379 and dewalt has a special going on if you spend over 100 you get 25 off. This is at Home Depot. Then I think I'll buy a better blade. It has a 24.5 rip so I think that should cover most projects. Doesn't come with a stand but I'll get that later.


----------



## myselfer (Nov 24, 2016)

I am not the authority on table saws by any means, but I'm happy with the Delta as an entry-level tool. Have not put it through any major paces yet, but I used it to rip some laminate flooring, and it did the job well enough. It's more than I expected to get for $229, and I'm not sure how much more anyone should expect. I'm happy.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

HD had the rigid 4513 on sale at $299.00 for over week, just reverted back to it's regular price, but still a good price on an excellent tool with a stand.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-1...th-Stand-R4513/100090444?keyword=Ridgid+r4513


----------

